# Greetings to all



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

It just dawned on me I never introduced myself.

Well as the name states I'm Dirk and I'm from New Jersey which as some of you might have guessed is in the good ole US of A. 

Lets see, where to begin. As a kid I was heavily into modeling. Some of my fondest endeavors were Dioramas which I always used for school projects. The ones I remember most was a B-24 Assembly plane called "Big Ass Ape" a crash landed B-17 complete with scratch built window frames. And lastly a C-47 Skytrain complete with Paratroopers getting ready for D-Day. All were 1/48 scale. For a kid in the 7th grade I was pretty damn happy with the results. Well until 2 years (some 30 years later) ago I'm back at it. 

For some unknown reason for Christmas my girlfriend bought me a model of the RMS Titanic. Well it all took off from there. With life being what it is with work, part time job, newly started business, 3 kids (including 18 month old Twins) its hard to find good quality time to sit at the (Converted Air Hockey table) bench and work but I'm trying. 

Just some background, I use to be a cop once upon a time and I was in the USAF as a C-130 Mechanic. 

Thanks for letting me jabber on. I look forward to meeting and sharing info with all of you.

Regards


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Where were you a Police Officer? My father is currently a Police Officer now in Millburn TWP. I am from NJ too obviously, welcome!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Where were you a Police Officer? My father is currently a Police Officer now in Millburn TWP. I am from NJ too obviously, welcome!



I noticed that you were from New Jersey. I started with the State Police back in 1989 out of Morris county. I use to live in Branchburg which isn't too far from Tewksbury. I use to go bike riding up there all the time. Beautiful area.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey 17

Where do you go to buy your models? Is there a local hobby shop out that way? Somerville, Clinton?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

I actually play a lot of my sports games up in branchburg! Branchburg is dam nice itself.... 

Generally, I go to Maplewood...... which is far but it's got absolutely EVERYTHING.Clinton has 20th century hobbies, I don't like it as much as Maplewoods though !  

Or, if I'm lazy, and money permits, I order of internethobbies.com 

It ships outta PA so it gets here in a day.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

I go to the one in Linden. Its a great shop but then again I have nothing to compare it to. I have no problem buying online but sometimes I like to have it in my hands before I buy it. Not to mention I think some of his prices are a bit inflated. I recently was looking for a B-17F in 1/72 for an upcoming project. He had it for $28 + tax. I got the same model online for $12 with shipping.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, where did you get that from ?


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Oh, where did you get that from ?



Off the top of my head I don't remember. I don't usually go to the same place. I usually hunt till I find the best price and that varies. Some are online shops and sometimes its eBay. You can find a ton of stuff on eBay but you got to beware of the shipping costs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2009)

I know  I always see like a model for 1.99 and i'm like YES, then shipping is 20 dollars I'm just like f*ck ........


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Sep 10, 2009)

a cop is always welcome in my book  once a cop always a cop..hehe

looking forward to see some models


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> a cop is always welcome in my book  once a cop always a cop..hehe
> 
> looking forward to see some models




Already posted a few and I have a few more on the way.


----------



## seesul (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dirk and greeting from the Czech Republic.
I was in South Plainfield, NJ 3 years ago to see me friend Joe, more in my siggy!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 10, 2009)

seesul said:


> Welcome aboard Dirk and greeting from the Czech Republic.
> I was in South Plainfield, NJ 3 years ago to see me friend Joe, more in my siggy!



I had seen that a while back and was curious who he was and where he was in town. Who know's I might already know him


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 10, 2009)

Hiya dirk, nice to formally meet you.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 10, 2009)

G'day Dirk, nice to meet you. You've been around longer than me…..just. Welcome from Oz.


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I had seen that a while back and was curious who he was and where he was in town. Who know's I might already know him



Sprague ave. Do you know this address?
Pic of his house and him attached.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2009)

Has Joe arrived back from the Czech Republic yet?


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

And something more about him perhaps here http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## seesul (Sep 11, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Has Joe arrived back from the Czech Republic yet?



He wasn´t here this time, only his grandson Nick. Nick leaves for States today from Berlin.
Joe had health problems 3 months ago and spent all those 3 months in bed. He made it out but his legs muscles failed. So he´s in the rehabilitation center actually where they teach him to walk again. Otherwise he would come this year as well.
Joe promised to come next year so I keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2009)

That's too bad. I hope he gets well to!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 11, 2009)

seesul said:


> Sprague ave. Do you know this address?
> Pic of his house and him attached.



I know the street. We just had our local labor Day festivities. I wonder if he was involved? 

Thanks for the pictures. I'll be keeping an eye out for him


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2009)

Don´t think so. He´s been in the hospital and then in the rehab center since 3 months ago. But I hope he will be back at home soon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

My father knows Sprague Ave. I don't though .


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2009)

Small world. I wish Joe was at home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

It's really funny though, how one person knows a location of a WWII vet and then 2 others didn't even know he lived there, but know the street.


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2009)

You´re right! That´s funny.
It´s like a connection between me and Terry. During BoB 3 pilots serving in RAF hit and forced one Ju-88 to crash landing close to Liverpool. The crash landing site was 8 km away from Terry´s born town. One of these pilots was Czech and he lived in my born town since 70´s till 1991 when he passed away.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/stories/s-ldr-josef-stehl-k-four-airforces-1603.html


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 12, 2009)

seesul said:


> Don´t think so. He´s been in the hospital and then in the rehab center since 3 months ago. But I hope he will be back at home soon.



Funny you should say that because I work for the two local hospitals. lol


----------



## seesul (Sep 12, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Funny you should say that because I work for the two local hospitals. lol



I got no words! That´s crazy! I´ll try to find out where he is...


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2009)

I was just in a hospital yesterday with my cousin in Summit. And I've been to Saint Barnabus a couple of times for my own injuries.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to the family Dirk!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Welcome to the family Dirk!



Thanks Lucky


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 12, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Welcome to the forum. 8)
> 
> 
> Wheels



Thanks Wheelsup


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard!!

...you wouldn't happen to be a fan of Clive Cussler novels, now, would you?


----------



## jamierd (Sep 14, 2009)

hi and welcome from scotland the good side though not the dark side where lucky lives lol
(only kidding lucky )


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 14, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Welcome aboard!!
> 
> ...you wouldn't happen to be a fan of Clive Cussler novels, now, would you?



Of course I've read them. I get razed about that all the time so eventually it had to happen. I guess things could be worse I could share the name of Boy George or something. At least Clive made me out to be cool.


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome from a fellow Jerseyan!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2009)

and from another Jerseyian!! Any of you guys going to the airshow in West Milford on Sept. 27th?


----------



## Astaldo711 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to certainly try. West Milford isn't too far from me.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 14, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Of course I've read them. I get razed about that all the time so eventually it had to happen. I guess things could be worse I could share the name of Boy George or something. At least Clive made me out to be cool.



 heh....I thought that was just a handle you made up, based on your first name! My bad...wasn't actually trying to razz ya about it! I've read several of his Dirk Pitt novels, and they're not bad...the guy has an above-average share of luck! And some pretty sweet wheels...including a frikkin vintage ME-262....:drool:


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 14, 2009)

Njaco said:


> and from another Jerseyian!! Any of you guys going to the airshow in West Milford on Sept. 27th?



Is there any information, website? I went to Thunder over the boardwalk this year and would love to go toanother show.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to see what I can work out. I will do my very best!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 14, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> heh....I thought that was just a handle you made up, based on your first name! My bad...wasn't actually trying to razz ya about it! I've read several of his Dirk Pitt novels, and they're not bad...the guy has an above-average share of luck! And some pretty sweet wheels...including a frikkin vintage ME-262....:drool:



Believe me with a name like Dirk you get razed allot and learn to live with it. No offense taken.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 14, 2009)

Heres a link to the site and such.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww...-west-milford-nj-september-26-27-a-20524.html

maybe we can all meet up! We'll trade Clive Cussler books!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got baseball and soccer on Saturdays............ BUT soccer is just a practice and my baseball team has more than enough people. My dad is trying to see if I can make an exception for Saturday.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 15, 2009)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Believe me with a name like Dirk you get razed allot and learn to live with it. No offense taken.



Know EXACTLY what you mean. My first name is James. Middle name is Kirk. Yeah. And my folks aren't even Trekkies.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Sep 15, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Know EXACTLY what you mean. My first name is James. Middle name is Kirk. Yeah. And my folks aren't even Trekkies.



Get out!!! No offence but that's funny.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup. Always gone by my middle name (my Dad and Grandfather are both James, so they just called me Kirk), whereas most everybody else goes by their first name...I don't bother to correct that assumption.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome from Denmark.


----------

